

A Comparison Between Left- and Right-justified Site Navigation Menus [2003] - yread
http://journals.tdl.org/jodi/article/view/94/93

======
mhb
Maybe it's due to the translation but the use of left- and right-
justification and left and right side navigation bars is very confusing.

Also, in Figure 1, despite their claim that nothing has changed except the
placement of the bar, the justification of the text in the bars has also
changed. Not compelling.

------
Semiapies
The writer seems to be actively trying to find some superiority to right-side
navigation menus, even after conducting experiments that show no real
difference.

